# Florida Smoke Out



## flagriller (Mar 10, 2008)

*Florida** Smoke Out II*

*When: *Saturday April 5th, 2008

*Where: *The Gray Ranch and BBQ Joint
3916 Oak Hammock Drive
Brandon, Florida 33511
813-651-3314

*Time: *3:30pm till 7:30pm

*The Event: *The “smoke out” is being hosted by those of us in the Tampa area who enjoy smoking and eating food. We will be “smoking” pork butts for pulled pork, ribs, and chicken and perhaps some surprises our “smokers” come up with! It will be served with a full compliment of side dishes. Please feel free to bring your “favorite or special” side dish or dessert to share. We will provide soft drinks, but you may bring your favorite adult beverage if you like. Plan on arriving around 3:30 for some good conversation, and maybe a little college basketball! BBQ will start being served between 5:30 and 6:00.

*Please R.S.V.P. by Friday March 21st, 2008.*


----------



## djbman (Mar 17, 2008)

Going to be in the area from Maine. Would it be ok to come by early and watch you folks at work?


----------



## smokeymagoo (Mar 18, 2008)

Heck yeah man come on down!!


----------



## rockyb (Apr 3, 2008)

Hope there were more replies somewhere.  Going to be a great time.  Was there last October.


----------



## vlap (Apr 3, 2008)

Yup!!! This is going to be a great event. I can't wait. If you are planning on attending please let FlaGriller know (if you have not done so already) All are welcome!!!!


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 3, 2008)

Not to highjack the thread....I like the idea that the Florida folks are doing and wondering if there would be any interest from the Carolinas and Georgia SMF members to do the same?


----------



## flagriller (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, shoot me a pm or call me for directions.


----------

